

Ask HN: Do you write Airbnb review frankly? - wanghq

Right now, I am living in a house I found on Airbnb. The host is very nice and the housing is very good. But not everything is perfect. I feel it&#x27;s hard&#x2F;embarrassing to write something not good because the host is so nice and exposing that might affect her future rental. Not doing that might be not fair to future renters.<p>What will you do? Of course, this not only applies to Airbnb. But this is a little bit different from the amazon review where the connection between a product&#x2F;seller and you is much looser.
======
nubee
In a words of pop psychology dont't sweat the small stuff otherwise talk to
host about isues you have and see what she'll do about it. Than respond
accordingly.

